

Collision Detection for dummies - wildbunny
http://www.wildbunny.co.uk/blog/2011/04/20/collision-detection-for-dummies/

======
sdrtversbt
You submitted this and 4 other articles last week, and they are clearly all
your own writing. This is feeling a lot like blog spam.

~~~
wildbunny
Sorry, I didn't realise submitting your own stuff was forbidden...?

~~~
beej71
It's not. Your post is quality original content, as far as I can tell. I'm
kinda curious what the complainer's definition of "blog spam" is.

The guidelines declare your post "on topic", and also condone writing your own
post and submitting that:

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>.

